# HyR Brix



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

In Pete's latest video he talks about this product. I looked at their website and was curious if anyone has used it. A lot of their products are for gardening but the do have a turf fertilizer. Says it feeds all season long. It's a 14-4-24 blend with micronutrients. Comes in a 50 pound bag that covers 6,250 square feet (8 pounds per 1000). Looks to be available all over the Midwest and Kentucky but has to be shipped outside of that.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I saw this as well and started looking them up since they are in Ohio as well. There are distribution sites close to me so I may look into it.

I couldn't find anything else on the forum from searching and YouTube was minor stuff as well.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Bump for others.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Hopefully someone has done some research or has some experience with HyrBrix. I found a local company that can get it for me. Just not sure this late in the season if I should do this or buy some "scotts" to winterize my lawn.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Does anyone have any update on their results from using Hyr Brix?


----------

